# Just curious, What did you name your T's & why?



## Sidi (Mar 23, 2011)

Ive named my little sling "Artemis", named after the Greek goddess of the night & the huntress.


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 23, 2011)

Long Legs McGee:  for obvious reasons.. lol


----------



## SpidSquid (Mar 23, 2011)

Squid. No idea why. :]


----------



## newspidermom (Mar 23, 2011)

B. Emilia - Araña - Spanish word for spider
B. Boehmei - Scarlet O'Hairy - because of their vibrant red coloring
G. Pulchripes - Chiquita - because of the yellow banding on the legs
A. Avic - Drusilla - was already named when I got her after a character on
                          Buffy the Vampire Slayer
GBB - Hugo - named after the ruler of Venezuela where this T comes from or 
                  after hurricane Hugo because he's so fast
G. Rosea - Ginger - cause of her coloring
6 A. Versicolors slings - no names as of yet
1 G. Rosea sling - no name yet

Picking the names is my favorite part


----------



## Lolita (Mar 23, 2011)

newspidermom said:


> B. Emilia - Araña - Spanish word for spider
> B. Boehmei - Scarlet O'Hairy - because of their vibrant red coloring
> G. Pulchripes - Chiquita - because of the yellow banding on the legs
> A. Avic - Drusilla - was already named when I got her after a character on
> ...


i love buffy i have all the DVD's lol i never thought to name any of my T's after charries from there lol well i do have a LP named spike if that counts


----------



## Spiderman24 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've named all my t's and done so for several either.goofy or legit reasons but ill relay my favorite. My big p.ornata female I.named little debby because of the red hairs and I was eating a zebra cake when I unpacked her ROFL


----------



## bioshock (Mar 23, 2011)

Dahlia (from the metal band black dahlia murder)


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 23, 2011)

no names for mine... except when somebody asks me what they are... I call them "itchy" or "bitey", depending on where they are from. :razz:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconmushroom (Mar 23, 2011)

I usually name my medium sized T's with greek mythology names of gods and goddesses, while for big ones that would be Titans,before the greek gods ruled the earth..planning to name my future T's with norse mythology characters but theyre to difficult to remember sometimes..I R need to familiarize. :wall:


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 23, 2011)

Phormictopus Cancerides - Octa. Name of the tarantula in the novel/movie "cirque de freak: the vampire's assisstant" :}
Brachypelma Smithi - Mr. Smith. Brachypelma SMITHi 
Pterinochilus Murinus - Dr Acula. Will bite when given the chance


----------



## Upjohn252 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dr Acula said:


> Phormictopus Cancerides - Octa. Name of the tarantula in the novel/movie "cirque de freak: the vampire's assisstant" :}
> Brachypelma Smithi - Mr. Smith. Brachypelma SMITHi
> Pterinochilus Murinus - Dr Acula. Will bite when given the chance


Actually it was Madame Octa


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 23, 2011)

bioshock said:


> Dahlia (from the metal band black dahlia murder)


\m/>.<\m/ They are awesome, saw them open for Cannibal Corpse.


I only have 1 T I have named out of 3. Two of them are 2 small for me to name.

Avicularia. Avicularia - Ramona - Character in Scott Pilgrim vs The World, Because she has 3 different colors of hair.


----------



## GregorSamsa (Mar 23, 2011)

A. Hentzi- Matilda... Not sure where that came from
P. Murinus- Dahmer... ;P
A. Seemani- Helena... One of my favorite songs by the Misfits
Avic Avic- Edgar... As in Allen Poe
C. Crawshayi- Lucifera... From a Danzig song ("Lady Lucifera")
My newest one, I believe to be a A. Insubtilis, remains nameless


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 23, 2011)

Upjohn252 said:


> Actually it was Madame Octa


Well you see, i have no clue what the sex is so if it's a female, the madame part will be added  i just say octa so that when i find out the sex, i can decipher the full name


----------



## Shea (Mar 23, 2011)

First I named her Lucid and then she molted and found out she was actually a Lou haha xD or atleast I think. It was hard to tell from the molt


----------



## dannyboypede (Mar 23, 2011)

Most of mine are named after Quentin Tarantino movie characters.

--Dan


----------



## astraldisaster (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm crap at coming up with names, so I've only ended up doing so for about half of my T's.

My H. lividum is now Houdini, since s/he pulled a fairly insane escape the other day...and my B. smithi is Morrisey, in honor of The Smiths. 

The others will get names when the right ones come to me.


----------



## Lolita (Mar 24, 2011)

dannyboypede said:


> Most of mine are named after Quentin Tarantino movie characters.
> 
> --Dan


thats awesome


----------



## Sidi (Mar 24, 2011)

dannyboypede, if you genetically give your T vocal cords and teach it to say "THAT is a tasty cricket" you will be a god, haha


----------



## Stoneleaf (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been naming them after my favorite authors. 
So far I have:

B. Smithi - King
B. Albopilosum - Koontz
A. Geniculata - Lehane
A. Versicolor - Palahniuk


----------



## DrJonnyD (Mar 24, 2011)

My G. pulchra female is named Snooky because she likes to shake her big arss and she just looks like Snooky.  It's the perfect name for the nasty little girl that she is.


----------



## Motorkar (Mar 24, 2011)

B. smithi - Jazz
A. versicolor - Starscream
P. cambridgei - Devestator
A. geniculata - Skywarp


Guess where are their names and characters coming from


----------



## Sidi (Mar 24, 2011)

What? No Soundwave! The best transformer ever!


----------



## stevet73 (Mar 24, 2011)

chilli - very boring for my chilian rose
lilly - for my pink toe after the song lilly the pink


----------



## dannyboypede (Mar 24, 2011)

Sidi said:


> dannyboypede, if you genetically give your T vocal cords and teach it to say "THAT is a tasty cricket" you will be a god, haha


Wanna bite? It's real good!

--Dan


----------



## Scolopeon (Mar 24, 2011)

pouchedrat said:


> Long Legs McGee:  for obvious reasons.. lol


Thats a big male Rosea it's a shame i'm in the uk I have a 7'' female.. that would need a large male - hahaha


----------



## captmarga (Mar 24, 2011)

There are so many ways to name pets, regardless of species.  Cats, dogs, horses, Ts... and so on. 


On my Ts - I try and give a name from the language of their country - Chileans - names in Spanish, etc.  My two Cobalt blues I named from characters in the King and I (Lum Tha and Thiang).  You can use song titles, band names, colors, movie/tv/novel characters, silly names, serious names.  Most of mine go a day or so while I decide what to call them.  I try and give fairly gender-neutral names, unless I'm sure of gender. 

At the moment I have:

HRM Victoria, Thiang, Lum Tha, Sundancer, Mae West, Fandango, Sallah, Fortunato, Athena, Aphrodite, Top Shelf, Moji-Toes, Mary Rose, Stacatto, Scaramouche, Satine, Rizzo, Carmina, Orellana, Lullaby, Zaphod, Whimsy, Cervantes, Dulcinea (I have a horse named Aldonza), Zamfir, Entrappez-Moi, Burning, Bright, the Wookie, Domino, Atomic Flame, Tangerine Dream, Holy Hell, Piel Azul, Venus, Vanquished, Aritza, Devarna, Sitar, Pernambuco, Pamina, Teodoro, Florescue, Morticia, Wild Rover, Trinidad, Puzzlement, Vogue, Valentine, Nocturne.  My daughter's five are Elvenfoot, Glenwing, Amarillo, Quannah and Rupunzel.  Then I have one jumping spider, the Goblin, and her single offspring... yet unnamed.  

Whew.  There will be more this weekend.  

Marga


----------



## LordPofas (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I've posted this before but I do have some new T's so...

N Chromatus- Skeletor (Obvious reasons)
L Parahybana- Capo (Short for Capoeira, a Brazilian martial art)
B Vagans-Bandido (Spanish for thief)
G Pulchripes- Xerxes (Bad guy from "300", wore lots of gold...gold knee'd T:?)
B Albopilosum-Muerte Peluda (Spanish for "Hairy Death", from South Park)
P. Murinus- Toby (My friend suggested I name him "Kunta" since it's an African T, then he quickly changed his mind and said "NO, Toby!", as non pc as it is, I thought it was kinda funny and it stuck)
P. Pederseni- Stretch (Casper's mean uncle)
H. Lividum- Evil Betty (Bad guy from "Kung Pow-Enter The Fist", name fits)


----------



## grayzone (Mar 24, 2011)

i named my fat l. parahybana "lunch box" because she eats CONSTANTLY, just and my p. regalis "therion" .. latin for wild beast. guess poecilotheria regalis roughly translates to ruler of the spotted wild beast


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 24, 2011)

My Brachypelma albopilosum is named B. albo because it takes less effort to say than Brachypelma albopilosum.

My Cyriocosmus ritae is named C. ritae because it takes less effort to say than Cyriocosmus ritae.


----------



## pouchedrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Scolopeon said:


> Thats a big male Rosea it's a shame i'm in the uk I have a 7'' female.. that would need a large male - hahaha


Yeah he's massive.. he's bigger than the mature female I purchased online for him


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 24, 2011)

Lampropelma violaceopes "Nightshade," because the females of this species kind of look like the berries.

 Poecilotheria regalis "Marathon," because she showed me how fast she can go during an escape.

 Psalmopoeus reduncus "Duncan," because of the Latin name. "Ms. Brown" because I love viperkeeper's venomous snakes.

 Psalmopoeus irminia "Nike," because of the Nike strikes on her legs.

 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti "Flicker," she kicked hairs her first day when she wasn't even 1/2 of an inch.

 Chromatopelma "Rainbow," because he's very pretty. "Antioco" because it means stubborn which fits her perfectly.

 That's it for all the ones that have names. Still have to decide on names for a P.regalis, male L.violaceopes, a B.boehmi, two P.pulcher and a P.irminia.


----------



## ChileanRosehair (Mar 28, 2011)

I named my G. rosea Inka because I really wanted to give her a south american name and thought that name was both exotic and beautiful and fits her just perfectly.


----------



## jgod790 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I named my G rosea, Shelob, as any "Lord of the Rings" fans will know, Shelob is the name of the fictitious giant spider in the third book and or movie. And I named my Cobalt (Haplopelma Lividum) Marilyn Manson, for the same reason the singer got his name. Because H. Lividums are very beautiful, as was Marilyn Monroe. However, there attitude, is PURE evil such as Charles Manson, the serial killer.


----------



## astraldisaster (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice...I nicknamed my H. lividum "Helob," since he's scary enough to be the male version of Shelob.  His actual name is Houdini now, thanks to an impressive escape he pulled.

And here's what else I have so far:

GBB - Charlotte, because of her impressive web
G. pulchra female - Arizmenda
G. pulchra male - Ashdautas (Both are named after obscure black metal bands)
B. smithi - Morrissey
G. pulchripes - Saffron
OBT sling - Fang
P. metallica (I don't have her yet, but should by the end of this week or the beginning of next) - I'm thinking Kali, after the Hindu goddess. They're native to India, and Kali is a fearsome deity, often depicted with blue skin.

Still need names:

A. geniculata (sling) - Needs a name that conveys its piggish eating habits
X. immanis sling - Needs a dignified name, preferably sex-neutral
P. ornata sling - Same as above


----------



## OBT1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I named my G. rosea Mrs. Kitka hope its a girl.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 5, 2011)

I let taxonomy name my tarantulas, and leave it at that.


----------



## Obijuan56 (Apr 5, 2011)

G. Rosea - Shanaynay Inside joke between my friends and I
G. Pulchripes Sling- Ellis, named after one of my good friends I have not seen in awhile
P. Regalis sling - Orpah, Character from the bible


----------



## lord lionheart (Apr 5, 2011)

Montezuma ( Monty) & Rex, or Araña & Reina

Montezuma ( Araña) is a Mexican Fireleg so he/she got a Spanish/Mexican name. Araña is Spanish for spider
Rex/Reina is a Green Bottle Blue and my 5 year old named it after his build-a-bear teddy bear LOL


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 5, 2011)

I name all my T's with girl names in hopes they are girls. Let's see...
1. Grammostola rosea (Rose Hair) Becky - Due too a customer I have that would love too own a T but her boyfriend won't let her.
2. Acanthoscurria brocklehursti (Brazilian White Banded) Jessica - After an ex girlfriend. Sweet, but can be very evil when needed!
3. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) Miley - After Miley Cyrus. I've been obsessed with her since I saw in her in the First Season of Hannah Montana over 5 years ago now! Don't judge.
4. Pterinochilus murinus (Orange Baboon Tarantula) I don't have a name yet - I really haven't thought of a name for this one yet. But it will be a boy's name. I have a feeling...


----------



## SpidSquid (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got a G. rosea and named her Piranha.



I think I'm in the wrong hobby...


----------



## Raven9464 (Apr 5, 2011)

My O.B.T. is evil, so she is _*Samara*_ (from movies "The Ring")
G. rosea is _*Charlotte*_ (I collect pigs, so from the book "Charolette's web")
G. pulchra is _*Leyla*_ (means "night beauty")
A. versicolor is _*Aurora*_ for all her beautiful colors =)
Lasiodora parahybana is _*Nayvin*_ (Greek War Goddess)
B. albapilosum is _*Cassair*_ (Irish name meaning curly-haired)

and then there are ones I named cause I liked the names and thought it worked for them:

cyclosternum fasciatum is _*Una*_
G pulchripes is _*Carmela*_
Eupalastrus campestratus is _*Iola*_
B boehmei is _*Mina*_

Aphonopelma sp is _*Marley*_


----------



## Offkillter (Apr 5, 2011)

I named my t's one through sixteen. Four is definitely my favorite. "My little fourby warby."


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 5, 2011)

I used a lot of place and character names from Anne McCaffrey's _Dragonriders of Pern_ series: 
G. roseas -_Ramoth, Alaranth, Orlith_
G. pulchra - _Faranth_
G. pulchripes - _Piemur_
B. emelias - _Benden, Ista, Igen, Honshu, Telgar_
B. smithi - _Ruatha_
B. vagans - _Menolly, Brekke_
B. boehmei - _Lessa, Sorka _
B. verdezi - _Aramina_

LPs _Llaves_ and _Huevos_ were named after a miscommunication faux pas... 
GBB _Pitufo_- sounds like a sneeze, means smurf, seemed to fit... 
A. genic_ Aranha_ - not very original, means spider.

OBT is named for spider lore: _Ananse_


----------



## T-kid's mom (Apr 6, 2011)

At five, when Elizabeth got her first tarantula she named her "Fluffy". When asked why, she answered, "for the irony".  We'll have Fluffy twelve years in August.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Apr 6, 2011)

I particularly don't like to name my exotic pet cause I seem to have a curse on me. Every time I name one the seem to die shortly after. Although I've decide to give it another go and name my female Avic. Amazonica "SnuSnu"


----------



## lord lionheart (Apr 8, 2011)

lord lionheart said:


> Montezuma ( Monty) & Rex, or Araña & Reina
> 
> Montezuma ( Araña) is a Mexican Fireleg so he/she got a Spanish/Mexican name. Araña is Spanish for spider
> Rex/Reina is a Green Bottle Blue and my 5 year old named it after his build-a-bear teddy bear LOL


Bought my third tarantula today. 'She' is a 3 1/2 - 4" G. Rosea. I'd seen her at the pet store and thought she was too tame, after handling her I actually decided I liked the fact she is so docile, name is Scarlett O'Haira LOL


----------



## LadyV (Apr 10, 2011)

My babies were "Seether" and "Cruella"


----------



## pavel (Apr 10, 2011)

My MF _G. rosea _-- Hairy-et (as in "How many crickets has that hairy (T) et?")


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Apr 10, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> \m/>.<\m/ They are awesome, saw them open for Cannibal Corpse.
> 
> 
> I only have 1 T I have named out of 3. Two of them are 2 small for me to name.
> ...


Actually turns out my Avic is a male so i changed his name to OVIE! after my favorite hockey player.


----------



## Rue (Apr 10, 2011)

I did name mine, because I like having the opportunity to have some fun.   But in reality I probably won't ever use the names...I'll just call them by their scientific name or their common name...


----------



## Upjohn252 (Apr 10, 2011)

Offkillter said:


> I named my t's one through sixteen. Four is definitely my favorite. "My little fourby warby."


ROFL You really are off kilter....j/k


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Apr 10, 2011)

I had an A. avic that I named Crimson Ember for the bright pink on her toes that looked like embers from a fire. Then she died and I got an A. versi sling and named it Saphire Ashes intill she gets her big girl colors.
Saphire for the color and Ashes because my other one was ember and when embers die they turn to ashes.


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 11, 2011)

I renamed my A. geniculata to more suitable name. So I have:
Jazz - B. smithi
Starscream - A. versicolor
Devestator - P. cambridgei
Unicron - A. geniculata
Galvatron  - P. regalis


----------



## Querx (Apr 11, 2011)

Sahara-Grammostola Rosea,
Maze-Brachypelma Smithi,
Memoir-Psalmopoeus Cambridgei,
Genie-Haplopelma Lividum,
Throne-Pterinochilus Murinus,
Brand-Heteroscodra Maculata,
Mimic-Lampropelma Violaceopes,
Once-Grammostola Pulchripes,
Twice-Grammostola Pulchripes,
Thrice-Grammostola Pulchripes,
Rafiki-Ceratogyrus Marshalli,
Trilby-Selenocosmia Crassipes,

I don't tend to name my animals with human names (like John, Sophie, etc.).


----------



## kutlu (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol haheha i didn't even name my t, i mean whaTS the point its not a dog or something and doesnt respond to what you call it.  hey cuddles come here come here boy yeah i dont think anything is going to happen lol just my opinion


----------



## xtravertmom (Apr 24, 2011)

I named mine OPIE (or O.P.) short for Ocho Pantas, spanish for 8 legs!


----------



## tarantulaguy654 (Apr 24, 2011)

Gladys.............................because I felt like it


----------



## Nepenthe56 (Jul 25, 2011)

So far:
B. smithi - Dante (after the book about hell)
G. pulchra - Matikah (after the tarantula in Jungle 2 Jungle)
A. versicolor - Mittens (for the shocked look on peoples face when Mittens turns out to be a giant spider)
G. rosea - Ursula (she's kind of a witch)
P. cambridgei - Mandy (after my roommate who decide she like that spider and only that spider)
E. murinus - Natasha (It seemed to match her very feisty attitude)
P. regalis - Joy (irony)
P. irminia - John (John and Yoko)
P. irminia - Yoko (John and Yoko)
A. avicularia - Gabriel (angel)
T. violaceus - Mordred (King Arthur Legend)
A. versicolor - Metatron (angel)
P. regalis - Belphegor (demon)
And 3 more P. irminia I haven't named yet...


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jul 25, 2011)

B. albopilosum - Dr Jekyl/Mr Hyde, depends on whether I can see him or not.
Euathlus sp. "Red" - Ruby, based on cockney rhyming slang - Ruby Murray (for curry) cos he's got a little red bottom 
C. cyaneopubescens - Zippy, after a character from the kids UK TV Rainbow show, due to all his different colours (he's only an inch long ).
G. pulchra - Trigger, because he eats like a horse.


----------



## Drakk (Jul 25, 2011)

I named mine these....as to why...random as can be whatever struck me I guess other than Lucky that spent 3 weeks in my D. diadema tank when he was under .5 lol...
L. parahybana "Lucky, Miss Giganto, Thud, Star, Shrimp
G. pulchra "Void"
G pulchripes "Kumo, Red, Kura, Shin, Jinn"
G. rosea "Miss legs, little bit"
A. versicolor "Smurph, Akuma, Silk"
C. fasciatum "Hermit"
C. cyaneopubescens "Sunrise"
E. sp blue "Blue"
P. irminia "spaz, Anguirus"
B. smithi "Tank"
B. emelia "Blaze"
B. bohemei "Pyre"
P. regalis "Reggie"
D. diadema "Zarg, Zil, Liz, Friendly"
Vinegaroon "Vinny"
A. bicegoi "Kazuya, Ghidora
A. avic yasha, neko


----------



## tristandude3 (Jul 25, 2011)

My G. rosea is Harry :razz: which was the most original thing i could think of when i was 8 lol. He's an oooooooooold man lol. My GBB is Houdini, because he/she is such an escape artist. The OBT is named Dorsey. For those of you that watched Gold Rush Alaska, i think its quite appropriate .


----------



## Jayz159 (Jul 25, 2011)

*x]*

Queso - B. Smithi(comes from mexico)
Chips - P. Irminia(well i guess he and smithi get along)
Shearcaun - C fasciatum (tiger like. shearcaun = tiger)
Toeshee - b albopilosa (I have no idea)
Junior - L parahybana (because we all know how small they get ;] :liar: )
blues clues - P. Metallica (he's blue?:?)
needle - P. Ornata (dangerous as a needle )


----------



## Verneph (Jul 25, 2011)

A. Avic:  Margarette- She was my first T.  I thought it was a pretty name.

G. Rosea:  Clyde- My girlfriend named this one.  She liked the name and hoped it was a boy.  Funny story:  I'm almost positive Clyde is a female.  Still, the name stuck.  

P. Irminia:  Morrigan- I just thought it suited her.  She's named after a character from one of my favorite video games.  She ended up having a similar personality to that character as it turned out.

I also have two crayfish named Harry and Marv after the robbers from Home Alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 25, 2011)

Xenesthis immanis: Thor - I love both the Marvel comic and the Norse mythology, and because he suits the personality of Thor in the comics.

Grammostola pulchripes: Freya - Norse godess of love, and she's pretty bi-polar, so I figured it was a good fit.

Grammostola rosea/porteri: Hel - Norse godess of the underworld, and she has a tendency to be a screaming banchee of anger sometimes, so...


----------



## ArkGullwing (Jul 25, 2011)

pouchedrat said:


> Long Legs McGee:  for obvious reasons.. lol


THAT is a BEAUTIFUL specimen!! T blondi?


----------



## Leora22 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like to name my tarantulas cuz when I show people them there more comfortable saying names like varda, B.B.king ect then some long latin name... they seem to pay more attention to them, especially kids...kids love names it makes them in there eyes less scary  at least thats my theory lol 
                                             My T's 
1 unsexed G.pulchripes named Eisley (after one of my fav bands)
1 G.rosea rcf s'ling named Varda (hebrew for rose) 
1. G.pulchra s'ling named B.B.King (becuz common name is (B)razilian (B)lack)
1.B.brachypelma s'ling named spaz cuz s/he is a spaz 
1B.albopilosum s'ling named Cuzin It


----------



## Terreant (Jul 25, 2011)

Named my B. smithi female Gigabyte and have yet to choose a name for the B. albo sling.


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats the opposite of a blondi - its a rosea! A gorgeous, massive one!


----------



## TGod (Jul 26, 2011)

I like to give any pet i get that be considered scary or horrid to most people i like to give them cute names, sorta names you would give to a kitten. I called my rosea Bubbles and my Emp. Scorp Cuddles.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Jul 26, 2011)

Our youngest son named our slings before I even got a chance to think of something - A.versicolor is now Caboose and Grama.concepcion is now Simmons. Yeah he's a Red vs Blue freak....


----------



## JayMadison (Jul 26, 2011)

I named mine after my favorite literary characters
A. Avic "Harper" (after Harper Pitt)
B. Smithi "Brett" (after Brett Ashley)
I still want to name a spider after Dominique Francon 

Yes, it's nerdy, but it's what too many lit classes do to you lol.


----------



## Amagire (Jul 27, 2011)

My _P. murinus_ is Xanthoria... it's one of the shy hidey ones, so I named it after a type of lichen. My girlfriend's OBT is Chanterelle, after an orange mushroom. 

I also have a 2" _Psalmopoeus irminia_ sling that I call "the hellkitten", because I never know when it's going to lurk quietly in its bottle or come boiling out at me in a tiny ball of spider fury. I have some other spiderlings who are too small and tender for names yet -- the hellkitten is just special.


----------



## compnerd7 (Jul 28, 2011)

The only two names I have come up with for my Ts are

GBB: *Gem* - Because she is so beautiful.

P. regalis: *Flash* - I think that one is obvious  haha

All others don't have names. I wait until I find a good name for my T that fits their personality


----------



## thruthetrees (Jul 28, 2011)

The ones I have named so far...

P. murinus / OBTs
**Bawk--because he is a very mighty chicken!
**Sambo--my first OBT, not sure why but it stuck.
**Hemingway--because "he" told me that was his name 
**Saffron--character from a TV show called Firefly, she played a 2-faced &%&^# and had orangey-colored hair.
**Frost--as most OBTs like to web, this one does too and "frosted" a layer of web over the entire substrate and hides. It reminded me of frosting.

P. irminia
**Turbo--obvious, right? My VERY FIRST T  My boyfriend named her 
**Gatsby--he told me that was his name 

C. schioedtei
**Lucher--because "he" is a very lucrative T!

A. Avicularia
**Slippers--3/4" sling looks like it's wearing little black slippers (dont they all..)

A. bicegoi
**Glory--her colors remind me of fireworks or fiber-optic light toys

G. pulchripes
**Ludo--after a character in Labyrinth because he is so docile

P. regalis
**Ghost--because I have never seen more than a few legs of her.

Not a T... I have a Castianeira longipalpa that my boyfriend named "Cleetus" (as a bit of a joke) when he caught her for me. It just stuck  She's my first pet spider and the reason I got into Ts so I included her here


----------



## vickywild (Aug 6, 2011)

G.Rosea: Brody. Named after:






G.Rosea: Ben. Named after:





Although, Ben is a girl haha.

B.Smithi: Hooker. She's named after my favourite song on Lady Gagas album "Born This Way." Called Government Hooker.

G.Pulchripes: Aragog. Named after:






:cute:


----------



## tloquenehouk (Aug 6, 2011)

I  had a "pet Rock" that my daughter when a small child named Mufasa.(If i  recall correctly, I named the thing Ganghis and she renamed it)  She was on a Lion King kick at the time.  And I suppose that was much better then , say, BARNEY!  She died (Mufasa-not the child!)  at the age of about 20.  Now I have a Mexican Fireleg named Tloquenehouk. The name is a of a Mexican God/Diety that is sexless.  And seens as she's from Mexico and I don't know if she IS a she, well there you have it.  I have named my White Striped Bird Eater Lloth.  Now as you scifi buffs know, Drizzt is the character of a woman's dreams,(in my dreams at least!) its my hats off to R.A. Salvatore who actually lives in the next town over from me...but thats for another board! lol  I have a Mexican Blonde, A Giant Black & White, A Giant White Knee, a Curly hair, and a Ecudorian Blue who are all unnamed at this time.  I am searching..........


----------



## pavel (Aug 6, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> Still need names:
> 
> A. geniculata (sling) - Needs a name that conveys its piggish eating habits


How about "Oink"?  


_Avicularia versicolor_:  Tannenbaum -- inspired by a member of this forum who was decrying this species on the grounds of why would anyone want a T that grows up to look like a "Christmas tree"

_B. smithii_: Fluffy -- just to be ornery and the shock value when introducing it to folks who would first assume "Fluffy" is a cat or dog.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Megan 03 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sidi said:


> What? No Soundwave! The best transformer ever!



Totally!! \m/>.<\m/


----------



## sebeed (Aug 6, 2011)

vickywild said:


> B.Smithi: Hooker. She's named after my favourite song on Lady Gagas album "Born This Way." Called Government Hooker.


I totally would have gone with Scheibe 
hmmm, maybe ill name my next T that lol


Cheeka - 4" F G. pulchripes - i was referring to her as chaco for some time before we got her, so i had to think of something similar

Pim - Male A. avicularia - 2.5" - i was looking for a name related to the region i brainfarted and thought his common name indicated he was from (for whatever reason i was calling him an antilles pinktoe when i was trying to name him lol) I found pim and thought it was a cute name that would fit his adorableness

Gio - Poss male A geniculata - 1.75" - it was going to be Giovani but i ended up calling him Gio all the time

Lincoln - male L. parahybana sling* - because they are always referred to as LP which makes me think of linkin park lol
Lillith - female L.parahybana sling* - becuase i like the name  

*we have 5 LP slings, this is presuming that there is at least one male and one female lol


----------



## demonanjel117 (Aug 6, 2011)

My first and only T that just passed was an A. Anax, lol Named Mr. Anax! I know not very creative but it sounded like a very seious Asian business man and very official and snobby to me (he never touched a bite of food always turned away or buried it under his water dish as if he was to good for it!)


----------



## Skinky Girl (Aug 7, 2011)

*T Names*

A. versicolor: Mrs. Lovette- Of Mrs. Lovette's Meat Pies located on Fleet Street (Sweeney Todd)
A. versicolor: Evangeline- just bc it's pretty, like her.
A. Avic: ChaCha Maru
A. Peru sp.: Penelope the Purple People Eater
A. Minatrix: Bellatrix 
A. Geniculata: Ferreira- After a Brazilian, serial killing OBGYN
N. tripepii: Cherry- as in Grind House
N chromatus: Echo
P. ornatas: Eins, Zwei, Drei

Alexandrine Parakeet: Yoshi- He says "I'm a dinosaur" and I'm part of the Super Mario Bros generation
Hamster: Billie Jean

Several more T's don't have names yet. I like to get to know them first


----------



## stewstew8282 (Aug 7, 2011)

my only named T is my p irminia i named it evil kinevil. after i was transfering it to its new enclosure it lept off the bathroom counter directly into the trashcan i had just emptied and replaced the bag in. the bag was still not formed to the can and had a big air pocket in it, so it acted like a stuntman's air mattress thingy. T is perfectly fine, it just molted 2 days ago or so, and this little incident happened july 17th.

lesson learned...do T xfering on the FLOOR lol


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 7, 2011)

New additions:
My daughter's - 
0.0.3 A. versicolor - Amadeus- because she likes the name; Barbell- dunno; Charlotte- after the book

Mine:
0.0.1 A. versi - Chipara - rainbow
0.2.0 Aphonopelma sp 'Murietta' - Belinda (came named) and Moreta (from Anne McCaffrey characters)
0.0.1 Species unknown red rump - UNKle (first thing that came to mind...)
0.0.1 GBB- Crayola .....

0.0.2 Monocentropus balfouri - Denim and Dungaree

0.0.3 E. pulcherimaklaasi - Uhuru, Kira, Guinan (Star Trek characters)

0.0.6 Aphonopelma crinirufum - Bramble, Thistle, Nettle, Holly, Acacia, Briar

0.0.2 OBT - Mephistopheles (named after its father), and Chaska (means 'star')

All the rest named after Anne McCaffrey characters
0.0.1 B. schroederi - Caylith
0.0.1 N. chromatus - Nerilka
0.0.1 A. seemani - Zaranth
0.0.1 B. boehmei - Manora


----------



## Br33DX (Aug 7, 2011)

p. irminia -> diva, cuz shes a real b1tch, even for a irminia
b. klaasi -> ruby, cuz of her colour 
a. sp. amazonica -> sparky, bought her directly after she molted, was not on purpose, but she still was so shiney so i kind of gave her that name
a. huriana -> fluffy...well cuz shes so hairy and...well...fluffy.. O.O


----------



## petlover02 (Aug 7, 2011)

Name: Fatso
Reason: the picture says why


----------



## emilybee222 (Aug 7, 2011)

I named my t Esperanza because it's part of a song title from my favorite band, The Dresden Dolls.

---------- Post added 08-07-2011 at 06:14 PM ----------

Brody dalle is amazing!


----------



## derdom (Aug 7, 2011)

My A.versi is Isis and my G. pulchripes is Tut. Fascinated by ancient Egyptian culture. Will probably continue with anticipated next two "T's".


----------



## Vespula (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got eight. I try to be creative with my names, and try to keep the names fitting to their personalities. 

B. smithi - Catastrophe - It's a misnomer, but it has always been a favorite word, and she's my darling.
B. vagans - Calamity - don't really know why. 
G. rosea - Smiling Jack - He's dapper and well behaved, except when his victims (crickets) are concerned.
G. rosea - Elesebeth - after the blood countess. She's a serial killer when it comes to crickets.
P. murinus - Electra - After the character from "Electra" by Sophocles. Their personalities are very similar.
B. vagans - Aragog - Got as a freebie. Very very tiny, so I named it in hopes that it will grow. 
B. vagans - Shelob - Also a freebie, same as Aragog, I think they're from the same sac. Named in hopes of it getting bigger. 
G. pulcripes - Audacia - Latin for courage. She's a fearless, sweet tarantula. She is the spider I use in demonstrations to teach kids about spiders.  

I want more, but Dad's put a limit on what I can keep in the house.


----------



## cellum110 (Aug 8, 2011)

I named my fairly young and new P .Formosa Hiroshima and my first tarantula a G .rosea Nagasaki, i called them these names because they both resemble very rare events in world history which relates to in my opinion tarantulas since to most they are seen as rare as pets and quite exotic, And of course because the cities are both Japanese which is quite a tropical area with exotic names.


----------



## Dr Pepper 8D (Aug 8, 2011)

Cuddles, for comedy value!:biggrin:


----------



## Dazo420 (Aug 11, 2011)

I only have the 1 T a G rosea which my 3 yr old son has named gulliver after the movie gullivers travels lol. Its all because all the other spiders kicking about are tiny compared to my  G rosea so my son thinks its a giant like gulliver. Im not sure what sex gulliver is but my son assures me its a boy lol.


----------



## Flick and jojo (Aug 12, 2011)

I named my Brachy Boehmei "Flick"... for their habit of flicking hair   and since I don't know if it's a boy or girl yet figured that name suits both gender.


----------



## Ben Oliver (Aug 12, 2011)

i named my avic avic pinkie because of the toes
g. pulchripes 5.5" female coco ( golden knee )
g. pulchripes sling bud tiny like a new bud on a plant
h. lividum sling about 1.5" blue because of the adult colors


----------



## Fever (Aug 13, 2011)

G. Rosea- Cataclysm
G. Pulchripes- Famine or Plague depending on what it is....

I have sort of a dark theme with my pet names...my cat is named Havoc. Next T's will be Strife and War.


----------



## Smaughunter (Aug 13, 2011)

all of my T's have names but I am too lazy right now to list all 33. There are a few different themes.

Cute random names: A mettalica is Nimbus, like the cloud, because she is soft, fluffy, and blue.

Names with meanings: GBB is Kinuko, which means "child of silk".

Named after characters from books or television: P scrofa female is Khan after the Star Trek villain, her MM is Kirk; their babies are Picard, Data, Worf, and Q.


----------



## Andrew140932 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have to versicolor slings one is named Lydia because I like that name and one is named haze after somebody I like


----------



## greg larkins (Aug 15, 2011)

i had a G. Rosea that i named "Techn9ne" because that's who i was listening to when i got her and also because i thought the way she moved was very technical-ish.

now i have a B. Smithi named "Bob" after Bob the Builder and also because he's a Mexican.
an A. sp Peru Purple that my GF named "Clotho" after one of the Greek Fates (she is in charge of destiny, constantly spinning the threads of life).
and an OBT that i named "Apollyon" after the Greek god of death and destruction.


----------

